# Vincent D'Indy: Andante pour piano et violon (1876)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently found an autograph manuscript of a previously unknown and therefore unpublished composition for violin and piano by Vincent D'Indy. I am now preparing the release of the score through my website. If you followed my activities over the last years you may note that a work from 1876 does not fit to my normal interests. To make matters worse Vincent D'Indy did not compose a work for violin and orchestra at all, so I am not familiar with him so far. And now you come into play. I already created a subpage about Vincent D'Indy on my website. I wrote a short biography and some facts about the "Andante". If you have the time and interest (any maybe you are a D'Indy aficionado or expert) I would be grateful if you stop by at my website and point me any errors and missing information. And perhaps you have some interesting thoughts and additions I could include.

Here is a direct link to the page: http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/vincent-d-indy/

Best,
Tobias


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The score is now online and can be downloaded free of charge!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

And a sound snippet is now available as well.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

This is great. Thank you for going through the time to get this unknown work by a relatively unknown composer out there. Pretty significant that this andante is not found in any catalogue of d'Indy's work.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for all of this! It must have been exciting for you to find a previously undiscovered manuscript by a well-known composer. How did you come across the manuscript? Were you actively searching for it, or did you unexpectedly stumble upon it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Many thanks vlncto.:tiphat:


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Portamento said:


> (..) by a relatively unknown composer (..)





Bettina said:


> (..) by a well-known composer (..)


Things can be so different from different points of view. Awesome, made my day!
But seriously: I stumbled across the composition, normally I am focussed on 20th century compositions for violin but in that case I had to work on it as well, because I also think Vincent d'Indy is a well-known composer (in comparison to other composers I normally deal with). So I have the hope that some violinist will pick it up and make a performance and recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a recording : Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard, Op. 25 (Symphony on a French Mountain Song)
Played by : Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)
Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit
Wonderful music.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A well-known composer whose music is little known! No contradiction; only "Symphony on a French Mountain Air" is widely popular. Too bad, since he wrote plenty of attractive stuff, including some fine chamber music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​To remember Mr, d'Indy's birthday .

(born March 27, 1851, Paris, France-died Dec. 1, 1931, Paris),


----------

